# How get basic climbing equipment without 2nd mortgage?



## SeattleMark (Apr 18, 2014)

We enjoy a property that started with about 80 trees. As a hobby arborist, I've followed recommended practices for tree felling, and safely thinned out a few dozen. However, I'm currently stuck on some large, 75 foot cottonwoods that I must remove piecemeal to protect fences. I figure that I must procure some reasonable climbing equipment (spurs, harness, etc.) and I don't want to get into expensive/new stuff, since I'm just occasionally dealing with my own trees (not a professional). Would anyone have some advice on how to get some correct, functional used equipment, and how to not buy the wrong stuff? (I've already had guys tell me to not get the same stuff that is used by utility pole workers.) Besides a chainsaw (which I have), what other types of used equipment should I get, and where could I look for it. What equipment and climbing mistakes can I avoid? Thanks.


----------



## 046 (Apr 18, 2014)

always purchase soft goods new .. unless you are willing to trust your life to seller's history of use.
used metal components depending on which one can be trusted. there's a long history of metal gear being resold/used amongst rock climbers.

for instance .. NO way I'd trust a used rope as a lifeline from anyone. impossible to tell if rope has been stepped on and/or used as a bull rope.
same for saddles .. unless it looks brand spanking new, then I'd still buy a new saddle.

do yourself a favor by avoiding saddles that could pass as torture devices. go with soft saddles with lots of support.

steel carabiners are usually safe .. same for aluminum biners unless they look hammered. figure 8 are safe unless they've got deep grooves, etc. etc. some common sense needs to be applied. Used spikes are usually fine if straps are in good condition but that's used for take downs only.

most important .. buy *The Tree Climber’s Companion http://www.wesspur.com/books/tree-climbers-companion.html*
read it cover to cover .. then practice basic knots until you can tie it blind folded.

don't stop practicing knots until your knots look like these and you can tie knots blind folded.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Apr 18, 2014)

Cottonwoods are weak brittle trees. They don't have much give before they snap. They will snap off in spots your really don't expect. They are dangerous to climb.


----------



## B Harrison (Apr 19, 2014)

You can get everything you need for less than $700, including a hand saw to start with. 
I wear a skiing helmet and safety glasses, rather than my forestry helmet. I also bought a kit that includes a climbing rope with a rope climbing set up (you might not need) and 3 beeners (you will need)
I made my own second lanyard with a safety lanyard from a fall arrest harness and it will work fine to pass a limb................
baileys is a site sponsor and can provide anything you need. My stuff came from wesspur, also a sponsor and seemed to be priced a little better. I was advised by several people to not buy used ropes or harness, the spurs are cheaper in the kit, and mine work fine for occasional use. You will get more comfortable the longer your in them and then you will learn to use a rope and get into your saddle as quick as possible when your in the tree. Its easier to climb without them in limbs and use a rope for safety so I recommend the rope kit. 

One beginner to another, your hands and legs will get tired quick so start small and stay close to the ground. Bad things happen with fatigued hands and chainsaws.


----------



## SeattleMark (May 28, 2014)

I've got the recommended book and am steadily moving forward. Thanks to all for the great advice.


----------



## woodchuck357 (May 29, 2014)

for what it's worth, I think you should take the fences down, drop the trees and then put the fences back up. 
If you have to climb, the only thing I wouldn't buy used is the rope you are hanging from. Everything else can be checked out before you buy just as you check it out before every use. Keep your climbing rope in a bag at all times when it isn't being used. It doesn't have to be an official rope bag, I used a surplus army backpack, for years, to flake my climbing rope into.


----------



## since16 (Jun 17, 2014)

Are u aware that while u are learning to climb a big cottonwood and rig that someone on the ground is going to b learning how to rig 1000lb logs with out killing u. Your fence is gone for sure. I wouldn't do it. If your not rigging anything why are u climbing it.


----------



## treesmith (Jun 20, 2014)

Dumb groundies kill climbers


----------



## SeattleMark (Oct 14, 2014)

woodchuck357 said:


> for what it's worth, I think you should take the fences down, drop the trees and then put the fences back up.
> If you have to climb, the only thing I wouldn't buy used is the rope you are hanging from. Everything else can be checked out before you buy just as you check it out before every use. Keep your climbing rope in a bag at all times when it isn't being used. It doesn't have to be an official rope bag, I used a surplus army backpack, for years, to flake my climbing rope into.


Sorry about the delay, have been busy this summer. . Now will be looking to take down 3 trees in our lot during the colder months. Thanks for the advice on the rope, etc


----------

